# Moving to Berlin/London for work



## Luisina

Hey all! I was wondering if anyone is planning to move to Berlin/London for work between December - February, with a visa in process that would help me with some questions??


----------



## Bevdeforges

The visa processes for the UK (London) and Germany (Berlin) are very, very different. You might get somewhat more response just asking your questions in the UK and Germany sections here on the forum.

If you already have a job lined up, your employer-to-be should be working on an appropriate visa for you. If you're planning on moving to either city to look for work, that may or may not be possible. You'll get more precise information from the folks in the appropriate forum section.


----------

